# 1938 Colson Project



## Monarky (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello fellow CABER's.......just started on my next project (38 Colson) and this is what I started with. The original paint was gone and had been lightly rattle bombed in some blue paint by the prior owner.


.  I'm thinking of going bare metal and will keep you all updated with my project as time goes on.  Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Sep 29, 2014)

Monarky said:


> Hello fellow CABER's.......just started on my next project (38 Colson) and this is what I started with. The original paint was gone and had been lightly rattle bombed in some blue paint by the prior owner.View attachment 170899.  I'm thinking of going bare metal and will keep you all updated with my project as time goes on.  Monarky





Started stripping the rattle can paint over the weekend and coming down to the bare metal.  I'm liking the silver and brazing colors so far.  Here is what she looks like now.

.  Let me know what you guys think before I shoot the matte clear over it.  Monarky


----------



## mike j (Sep 29, 2014)

A different look, funky but sheik. I say, go for it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

Lookin good! I like the contrast between the steel tubes and brass that sticks them together. Looking forward to progress updates


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2014)

I dig it. I would also dig it if you painted some darts on it with pinstriping and left the rest of the frame bare metal.


----------



## Monarky (Oct 1, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I dig it. I would also dig it if you painted some darts on it with pinstriping and left the rest of the frame bare metal.




Hey Joe, now you are talking...that's what I had in mind over the bare metal.  First I'm going to matte clear the frame to make it Look aged and dull and after put some pinstripes.  I will keep you all updated with my progress.  Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Oct 11, 2014)

Monarky said:


> Hey Joe, now you are talking...that's what I had in mind over the bare metal.  First I'm going to matte clear the frame to make it Look aged and dull and after put some pinstripes.  I will keep you all updated with my progress.  Monarky




Progress Update pictures.....


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 11, 2014)

*Very nice!*

Everyone knows I'm a big fan of bare metal bikes. It really works for that bike. Can't wait to see it done. Rob.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Monarky said:


> View attachment 173078
> 
> Progress Update pictures.....View attachment 173077



Are you going to leave the fenders red?... that would be a nice contrast!


----------



## Monarky (Oct 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Are you going to leave the fenders red?... that would be a nice contrast!




Hi Obi-Wan Schwinnobi,  yes I plan on leaving the fenders with the original paint scheme on as I also liked the contrast and all I'm doing is cleaning the parts up.  I also have the original matching maroon rims with the white pinstrips,  thanks to Stoney.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Oct 12, 2014)

When you do your bare metal
Frame do you sand blast or are you sanding with sand paper?
I know both ways give you a different finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monarky (Oct 12, 2014)

imthegrt1 said:


> When you do your bare metal
> Frame do you sand blast or are you sanding with sand paper?
> I know both ways give you a different finish
> 
> ...




Hi there imthegrt1,  since I am going with the bare metal look, I went a head ans hand sanded it to keep some of the imperfections and patina to give it the vintage look,  then I sealed it with a matted clear finish.  I hope this helps in answering your question & are you also thinking of doing a bike in this finish?  Monarky


----------



## imthegrt1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yea thinking it be easier than painting. got a few bikes thinking doing this look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monarky (Oct 14, 2014)

imthegrt1 said:


> Yea thinking it be easier than painting. got a few bikes thinking doing this look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yup...it is much cheaper than painting and in one can of clear you can get about three coats on the frame alone.  So far I really like the vintage bare metal look. Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Oct 14, 2014)

*Progress continued*



Monarky said:


> View attachment 173078
> 
> Progress Update pictures.....View attachment 173077




Continued progress.....cleaned up the original paint wheel set and hubs.  Here's a preview of the look I'm going with on my 38 Colson.  Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Oct 14, 2014)

Monarky said:


> Yup...it is much cheaper than painting and in one can of clear you can get about three coats on the frame alone.  So far I really like the vintage bare metal look. Monarky


----------



## mart909 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Colson project*

[monarky that's  dammmmmmm nice  I like the cream tires how they look . Keep up good work  on that colson nice


----------



## Monarky (Oct 15, 2014)

mart909 said:


> [monarky that's  dammmmmmm nice  I like the cream tires how they look . Keep up good work  on that colson nice




Thanks to you Mart909 for getting me those cream tires at the Long Beach swap meet.  Monarky


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 19, 2014)

Chris,
 I like the contrast with the cream tires, painted rims and fenders. It should look killer when you add the pins to the frame. Looking good!

Nice meeting you at today's Riverside ride.

Eddie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

Monarky said:


> View attachment 173659



Yeah the contrast is amazing! .. kudos


----------



## Monarky (Oct 19, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah the contrast is amazing! .. kudos




Thanks Obi-Wan Schwinnobi..... Here is updated picture



Monarky


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 19, 2014)

*Looking good!*

Making good progress Chris. I'm glad to see you're happy with the purchase, and the bike finally coming together. Any luck on a tank?  Tim


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

Monarky said:


> Thanks Obi-Wan Schwinnobi..... Here is updated pictureView attachment 174387
> Monarky



Red block pedals next?


----------



## Monarky (Oct 19, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> Making good progress Chris. I'm glad to see you're happy with the purchase, and the bike finally coming together. Any luck on a tank?  Tim




Hi Tim... It's good to here from you and yes I finally got lucky with a tank.  I am getting it ready to add it on this project.  Thanks again for selling me this project and I'm glad that you like the way it's coming out.  Thanks again Tim. Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Oct 19, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Red block pedals next?




Yes I'm looking for a set and matching grips,  any suggestions or leads on who might be selling some?  If so please let me know.


----------



## Monarky (Oct 19, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Chris,
> I like the contrast with the cream tires, painted rims and fenders. It should look killer when you add the pins to the frame. Looking good!
> 
> Nice meeting you at today's Riverside ride.
> ...




Hey Eddie,  thanks again for your compliments and it was cool meeting you today as well.  I hope to see you at the next ride in Long Beach as I'm trying to have this bike done and rideable for the Colson Collaboration Ride with the Cyclone Coasters .  See you soon and stay safe out there.  Monarky


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 20, 2014)

Chris,
 I'm planning on going early to the next coasters swap/ride in Long Beach. I hope you get your Colson squared away. See you soon.

You stay safe out there as well


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 20, 2014)

Love the bare metal frame-good work


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 20, 2014)

*Looking good my friend .....*



Monarky said:


> Hey Eddie,  thanks again for your compliments and it was cool meeting you today as well.  I hope to see you at the next ride in Long Beach as I'm trying to have this bike done and rideable for the Colson Collaboration Ride with the Cyclone Coasters .  See you soon and stay safe out there.  Monarky




Are you putting a tank on it ??? I dig on the raw frame ... Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 20, 2014)

*Very cool*

Awesome bare metal bike. I love em. Rob.


----------



## Monarky (Oct 20, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Chris,
> I'm planning on going early to the next coasters swap/ride in Long Beach. I hope you get your Colson squared away. See you soon.
> 
> You stay safe out there as well




Hey Eddie,  yes I will be there early as well and I plan on looking for some good deals on parts for my other projects.  So I will be there hopefully with my completed project for the Colson Collaboration Ride, so I will see you there my friend. Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Oct 20, 2014)

Gearhead said:


> Love the bare metal frame-good work




Hi there gear head, thanks for your compliments..for my first bare metal project bike I really like the contrast with the bare metal and yellow brazing.  I'm also trying to bring out brazing with brass hardware to match up with the maroon and cream tires.  So far so good....Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Oct 20, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Are you putting a tank on it ??? I dig on the raw frame ... Frank




Hi there Frank and thanks for your compliments.... Yes I was lucky enough to find a tank and I also got it down to the raw metal and getting it ready for shooting it up with satin clear to match it up with the same look and may also pinstripe the three ribs on the tank and turkey leg to match up the maroon wheels and fenders.  I hope to have it rolling for the first time at your next ride (Cyclone Coaters) for the Colson Collaboration.  I hope to see you there, best regards Chris (aka:Monarky)


----------



## Monarky (Oct 20, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Awesome bare metal bike. I love em. Rob.




Hey Rob.... I love the cool look on your bike and keeping them vintage looking.  Since the paint was gone on my project and when I sanded it down and saw the raw metal my imagination went wild and went with it.  Thanks for sharing the pictures on your bikes.  Best regards, Chris (aka:Monarky)


----------



## Monarky (Oct 20, 2014)

Monarky said:


> Yes I'm looking for a set and matching grips,  any suggestions or leads on who might be selling some?  If so please let me know.




I'm very surprised that the 1938 Colson Standard Models came with three pinstripes on the front fork similar looking to the Schwinns.  Oh well I will try to copy that on my project.  See attached picture


.


----------



## Monarky (Nov 15, 2014)

Monarky said:


> I'm very surprised that the 1938 Colson Standard Models came with three pinstripes on the front fork similar looking to the Schwinns.  Oh well I will try to copy that on my project.  See attached pictureView attachment 174576.




Just added some goodies to my Colson Project.... Added the Delta  Firefly rear reflector, drop clip and a working rear nickel plated battery tube light for personality effects.  Almost there just have to finish with the snap tank and turkey chain guard and she will be done.  Monark


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2014)

*Looking great Chris*

That colson has tons of personality. Like the contrast between the color and bare metal. And the cream tires are perfect with the painted rims. Very nice man. Rob.


----------



## Monarky (Nov 16, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> That colson has tons of personality. Like the contrast between the color and bare metal. And the cream tires are perfect with the painted rims. Very nice man. Rob.




Thanks Rob...... Have a great weekend and Happy Thansgiving, Chris


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 16, 2014)

*well done!*

Chris, Great work! I was reluctant to let that bike go, but it was a stalled project that is now in the hands of someone who has the skills and enthusiasm to complete it. Can't wait to see the tank on it.  Tim


----------



## Monarky (Nov 16, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> Chris, Great work! I was reluctant to let that bike go, but it was a stalled project that is now in the hands of someone who has the skills and enthusiasm to complete it. Can't wait to see the tank on it.  Tim




Thank you Tim for the humbling compliments and I'm hoping to have the tank on it sometimes in the next week and rideable.  I will keep you posted as soon as I complete it.  Best regards Chris


----------

